# Chcken Heads and spam!



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/general/columns/sutton_keith/1782065.html


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well looks like Im going to keep a bar of soap, can of Spam & a can opener in my tackle bag!

Jack, coulds you imagine how mnay Gar we'd catch if we used the nylon rope thing?


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I bet I can get more gar than the both of you put together! I'd suppose I have a net, I mean knack for it. Mellon, seeing how catching fish is such a pain in the butt for you, I'd suggest trying the preperation H.  

Bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry Bryan, I could not help it..Whizz got ya!


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

Ouch :d :d


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Its on now, just for that I'm hitting the river in the AM, well it is now the AM, but I'll be there.
Whizz are you & Dip still thinking of heading this way?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a three day weekend starting the 30th, dip and whizz bang needs to come down and fish with me and Bryan.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be staying just outside Laureville, so time will be no worry for me, heck we could spend the hwole 72 hours on the bank for all I care!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dip & Billy Boy are affraid of us! 


(or maybe just affraid of the Flathead jinx)


----------

